
JP Morgan downgrades Oracle because it's losing to Amazon, Microsoft - rbanffy
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/14/oracle-shares-drop-after-jp-morgan-downgrades-on-lost-business-to-amazon-and-microsoft.html
======
anoncoward111
Good. As a former employee, I can assure you that working at Oracle was a
complete and total arbitrary mess.

The company has 133,000 employees, of which 80,000 are sales people.

Many don't show up to work. Like ever. And I don't mean like, "Oh I'm working
from home"\-- I mean don't work. And they still receive salary AND more
importantly bonus checks/commission.

Have you ever seen someone be paid $90,000 for a deal they didn't work on? I
have. Hundreds of times, often to the same rep. Oracle has a "sales team" for
certain accounts, so most of the work/relationship is guarded by the
"principal rep". The others get paid for doing no work as a "secondary rep".
Those roles are handed out based on nepotism.

Most of the time spent by employees at the office involves beer pong, 3 hour
lunches, fake meetings and trainings, and the occasional cold call to a
telephone directory ("fake dials", as we would call them).

And this is not even talking about Oracle's terrible pricing for actual users,
its pitiful legal/open source history, and its pitiful customer service.

Seriously. Corporations are bad. Oracle is _worse_.

